# Exercise in the 2WW



## hockey24

How do you ladies feel on exercise during the 2WW?

Since we have started TTC, I have gained roughly 10 pounds primarily because I'm scared to exercise too hard. I've heard conflicting reports on what you can do and what you can't. Some say you can exercise like you always have and others say - no extreme cardio or running. Every month I get a little more and more out of shape and still no pregnancy!! 

Just curious what the ladies on this forum do for exercise? What have your doctors told you?
:bodyb:


----------



## crystal443

I've always been told light to moderate exercise in the TWW, I don't really know though because lots of ladies continue with a regular routine and still get pregnant. I'll be interested to see what other ladies know.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think moderate exercise is fine.


----------



## velo

Moderate aerobic exercise should be fine. (ie at a pace where you can still hold a conversation) I'm not sure what would be "too much" - but I wouldn't push beyond your normal exercise levels at that time.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I just keep on doing what I normally do: running 5-10km a couple times per week, some kickboxing, some core and some yoga. I don't think it's a good time to take up new exercises, but doing what you already do should be fine. It didn't impede my getting pregnant the first time around, and I ran 5-10km up until I was 34 weeks pregnant!


----------



## NorthStar

Totally agree with JuneBug

I'm also just continuing my normal exercise programme, which is 2-3 hours of cardio (kick boxing and aerobic typed class) and 2 hours of weight training a week, plus a few shorter walks to the office. So that's 2-3 hours a week where I'm exercising to the point where I definitely could not hold a conversation LOL, but I think that is necessary for cardio health.

The way I see it, the better shape I'm in during conception/pregnancy the healthier I'm likely to be during pregnancy. There are some exercises such as stomach crunches that I may give up during first trimester (depending on medical advice?) but certainly not during the 2WW, for starters there might be nothing there and secondly if there is, it is too small to be dislodged by any exercise which I might do.

OP I would think that gaining 10 pounds would be worse for you than doing the exercise? You must miss it too.


----------



## Macwooly

Well I took up exercise 4 weeks ago as I needed to lose weight and my doctor said it would be ok for me to do moderate exercise for 30 minutes a day for the whole cycle. She said as soon as I could no longer hold a conversation stop within 5 minutes but that it would slowly take longer for me to get to that stage.

I wouldn't consider doing the levels Northstar or Junebug but that's because I haven't built up to those levels yet :)

I think if you have always done a certain level of exercise then continuing it whilst TTC shouldn't be an issue. And as Northstar says putting the weight on could be more negative than the exercise.


----------



## Garnet

I was running about 2 miles everyday with both my recent pregnancies. I did end up MC though in my 10 week. 8 weeks gestational age. Don't know???


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Garnet, early MC are so common, I really doubt it's the exercise that caused it.


----------



## NorthStar

I guess the OP is asking about exercising during the 2WW period though, before you even know if you're pregnant - to me I don't see any need to cut back during 2WW.

OP who actually advised you not to do proper exercise in the 2WW was it your doctor? 

My doctor told me to stay in as good shape as possible whilst TTC, she said I'm fit and healthy and to keep living normally.

I'm asthmatic so it's particularly important for me to maintain good lung capacity and that means plenty of cardio. I've also witnessed the devastating effects of osteoperosis, so I would keep on lifting weights, as I've been advised that load bearing exercise is the best way to prevent that developing.


----------



## sarasparra

Hello,

I'm a qualified Personal Trainer and having taken many women (including myself) through happy, healthy pregnancies my advice would be to just keep doing what you are used to in the 2WW. If you have lost fitness through taking time off recently then just build it back up slowly with cardio and resistance work.

Personally, I trained 6 days a week throughout my pregnancy including running, spinning, boxing (not sparring of course) and weights and did this right up until the day I went into labour. All the women I have trained have continued from start to finish too so I wouldn't worry about training causing a MC or reducing your chances of getting pregnant in the first place. It's just important not to try to improve your fitness greatly by pushing it in pregnancy - if running 10k is something you can do easily then no reason why you can't continue but if a 10k sounds like a marathon then best to stick to fast walking or jog / walking for example.

Feel free to PM me if you want any other advice. I'm fully qualified in pre + post natal exercise and have been PTing for 9 years.

Whatever you choose to do I really would recommend keeping generally active as it will make your pregnancy easier, is proven to make labour easier and will mean less of a struggle to get the weight off after baby arrives.

Take Care and be healthy :thumbup:
x


----------



## hockey24

Thank you! That makes me feel better as I'm starting my 2WW today. Think I will keep my same cardio level going and not stress about it and gradually work my way back up to the level I was at prior to TTC. Not exercising was causing me more stress than necessary!!

Thank you sarasparra!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thank you sarasparra, this is exactly the recommendations I received from my PT friends :thumbup:


----------



## pinkchucks

Thanks for this post!


----------



## happymamma

Hockey, I hope nobody minds me adding, since you already got some great advice. I train 5 times a week, and have always been told that when doing cardio, we sweat because we start to overheat. The fetus is unable to sweat, and to prevent he/she from overheating it's very important to make sure you're drinking ALOT of water. Most ppl do drink their water anyways when doing cardio, but it's important to drink during the workout. That will help keep your baby cool. Take care, and happy workout!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

That's really helpful Sara. I run 3-4 x per week, did half marathon last weekend and wondered if I was maybe overdoing it. I am not doing anything out with the norm for me and would really miss not doing this level of training. It really helps de-stress me. Good to know it is fine to keep this up while we try.


----------



## hockey24

Well now we are starting on the IVF track and my doctor has told me that once we transfer the eggs, exercise is pretty much out. I can maybe walk 20 minutes 2 to 3 times per week but nothing more. Better to be safe than sorry. So I'm working my butt off until that day!!

I hope it takes the 1st time! I've been reading stories of how much weight is gained during the IVF process. Would be pretty depressing to have the weight of a pregnancy but no baby!!


----------

